# Two nubian boys this morning!



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

Our first births. First time mom, Zoe Blu, gave birth to two strapping boys (Jax & Opie) this morning at 6am. She delivered on her own. We walked in minutes afterward.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable...they are just so cute....congrats.. :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute!! Way to go Zoe Blu!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a sweet family pic. They do look like strapping big boys. Congrats.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! The one in front looks huge! Well, maybe that's just because I'm used to mini's. Lol. Good luck with them!


----------



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

The one in front is the smaller of the two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!! Love those ears!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats! They all look so sleepy...it's been a busy morning for them.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats on your first Kidding


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

They are beautiful congratulations


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

AWW :stars:


----------

